# kitchen aid colander and sieve set



## KansasFarmgirl (Jan 1, 2008)

I bought this sight unseen from a neighbor thru my mom without actually knowing what it was. I thought it was something else. So now I want to sell it, but on the box it was crossed out and "K 45" was written in. It had read K5-A-CS. Someone changed it to say K45-A-CS. I guess the store where the neighbor bought it changed it. It's new in the box. 

Does anyone know if it will fit a K4.5 and a K5 Kitchen Aid? I saw an ad on eBay that said a K5 and K4 are two different sizes. I really don't know anything about these things... :shrug:

I'm not a cook or canner. I stay out of the kitchen as much as possible... I have enough kitchen junk I never use. I want to list it the thing on eBay but I'm not sure how to list it so someone would know if it would fit their Kitchen Aid mixer? I tried looking on the Kitchen Aid site and can't even find the thing for sale.

Thanks for any help or suggestions! 

(I'm just guessing this has something to do with canning?)


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Don't think that goes on a mixer. Says it's a colander; to drain pasta, etc.


----------



## KansasFarmgirl (Jan 1, 2008)

Thanks, Sandra. I wouldn't have known what it was either because it looks so strange, but the neighbor told my mom so I looked on eBay. Her last pic shows it attached. Have a peek here: 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/KITCHENAID-COLANDER-SIEVE-ATTACHMENT-MIXER-4C-KITCHEN-AID-NICE-/200956838120?nma=true&si=a%252FLFD%252BSj57jFeNzVUnsgrRo2NNM%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## KansasFarmgirl (Jan 1, 2008)

OMG. One sold for $164.50 a month ago with 28 bids on it. Geez! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-KitchenAid-K5-A-CS-Colander-Sieve-Set-For-K5-A-Stand-Mixer-/121162140863?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&ssPageName=RSS%3AB%3ASHOP%3AUS%3A101&hash=item1c35d38cbf&nma=true&si=a%252FLFD%252BSj57jFeNzVUnsgrRo2NNM%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Interesting, does one have to put something under it to collect the juice?


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Think you're a lot like me. DS says I'm always putting the cart before the horse. That pic isn't a very good one. So not sure you're talking about the same thing. Also, in ad, says vintage. That would explain the discrepancy. If it is vintage, there's no way it would fit a newer mixer.


----------



## Kathy in MD (May 30, 2002)

that's cool looking...it might fit your mixer try it...i bought an old grinder/slicer and fits my kitchen aid...

7th...it' probably fits into the bowl to catch the juices...


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

After looking again at your pic, it strikes me as being vintage. Box, papers, etc. If so, big congrats to you.


----------



## Kristinemomof3 (Sep 17, 2012)

I would guess just a 4.5


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

This is a very old manual (PDF file), but on page 12 it shows an older model of the colander and sieve and tells how to use it. It apparently just fits down inside the bowl that comes with the mixer.

https://www.whirlpool.com/digitalassets/MLPDF/Use and Care Guide - PORT0013.pdf

I also read (forgot to save the link in my search, sorry) that said if it's a K45 it will only work on the K45SS model mixer, which is an older 250-watt machine. It said the 5 model has a bigger shaft, so it won't work on it.

But it looks like it said 5 before she marked it out (and still does down below), so who knows if it fits a 4.5 or a 5?? You'd have to figure that out somehow before you try to sell it, or you could have a mess on your hands.

This ad has a K5 colander/sieve attachment, and it says the sieve measures 8-3/4" (I saw it on a couple of others too). So measure yours and if it's the same size, I'd say it's a K5, but not sure why she would change it on the box. http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Hobart-...COLANDER-and-SIEVE-Set-K-45-Box-/261171068842

If you didn't pay much for it, you stand to make a nice profit. Good luck!  Oh, I think maybe what you're looking for is called a strainer and/or food grinder, not a sieve, sort of like a Squeezo or Victorio strainer but an attachment for the Kitchenaid? Hope this helps.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

KitchenAid appliances are made in Benton Harbor, Mi. Would it help to contact them?


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

It looks like the wood piece turns and presses stuff through the sieve and into the bowl. It looks vintage and the kitchen aid in the picture is the most common one made. Mine's from the 1990's and looks just like it! This actually looks like a better set-up than the strainer/sieve set I have. 

Nice find, hope you make a nice profit!


----------



## KansasFarmgirl (Jan 1, 2008)

Thank you all for your replies! 

It is vintage so it won't fit my mixer, I don't think. I researched it a bit and it says it is for making baby food, jams, purees, soups, mousses, whips, sauces, mashing potatoes and sifting flour! I think maybe the seeds stay so you can put berries in there and have a jam rather than a preserve? 

Yes, you do set it inside your mixing bowl and somehow it does it's thing. I don't know how. 

I found a link from someone who has both a 4.5 and a 5 and they say it takes the same attachments. They said the only difference was 4.5 vs. 5 quart capacity. So now I am back to square one after Callie's info. (It does measure 8.75 inches). Thank you for that tho, as I don't want a mess when I put it on eBay. I don't imagine I will get the same price as that one was sold during canning season and I am guessing it's probably over now? But at least I will get it out of my house! LOL I am working on de cluttering and was scolding myself yesterday for yet another useless (to me) kitchen gadget. 

Callie, thank you so much for all your info! 

I did find that their are actually collectors out there that love their 1940's, 50's, 60's mixers. They say they are much stronger (or more able to mix up without bogging down) even tho they are lower wattage. Like they are power horses, in other words. 

I only paid $10 for this set and was mad at myself for wasting my money. I was going to throw it in the dumpster until I looked at eBay and my attitude changed. LOL. 

Callie, yes, a strainer set. That's what I thought I was getting! LOL. 

Thank you all for your replies! I guess I will try to find a number for KitchenAid. I didn't realize this was vintage when I posted it and thought these two mixers were still in use and maybe someone would know if it would go on both. 

Thanks for all the help! 

~ Kelly


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Kelly, you're very welcome, but I don't know how much use I was, lol, maybe just caused more confusion. 

From what I read, the older Kitchenaids and attachments were made by Hobart, which is verified by the sticker on your box. They said Hobart quit making them sometime in the late 80s or early 90s, so maybe that helps date your piece. 

I don't know if Kitchenaid would have any info on something that old, especially if it was made by Hobart. Then again, I don't know if Hobart would have info on items that old either, but you might try them if you have no luck with Kitchenaid. 

Here's a little history on the Hobart machines: http://ths.gardenweb.com/forums/load/cooking/msg1222141727467.html

The general consensus among people who've had older Kitchenaids and newer ones is that the Hobart-made ones were much better units and are still preferable if you can find one still in good working condition, so you might do really well selling the colander/sieve on eBay. 

Maybe if you could measure the shaft size and post that along with the sieve measurement and state that in your ad and for people to make sure it will fit their machine before purchasing, it might help avoid a return for nonfitting.

Again, hope this helps and that I'm not adding to the confusion, lol. Good luck!


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Aha! Just found some new info that may be helpful. This shows a colander and sieve for a K4C and says it measures 8" compared to the 8.75" of the K5 info found earlier. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Kit...217?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5af4d91d89

This page shows numerous models. If you scroll down or search for 1962 and read that description and the one following it, they say the K4C and K45 both used a smaller sieve than the K5.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Kit...217?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5af4d91d89

So it sounds to me like yours is definitely a K5...though I'm still not sure why she scratched that out and changed it to K45 on the box?? I think I'd scratch out what she wrote and just leave the rest as is and explain as I said above in your eBay ad and give the dimensions of yours.


----------



## KansasFarmgirl (Jan 1, 2008)

Thank you, Callie! 

I just called KitchenAid before coming over here to HT, and she told me the K5 and K45 *should* be interchangeable. LOL. 

But with the probable differences in the bowl sizes from 4.5 qt. to 5 qt., I would think your info is correct. 

******************

Hey, I just tried it on my newer mixer (Thanks, Kathy) and it fits perfectly! I turned it on and it works just fine. It fit the bowl perfectly and goes around the sides nicely. My mixer is at work, so I couldn't try it until now. So, I guess it won't be limited to people with old mixers, mine is a Professional 5 series that I bought about 6-8 years ago (and used once!). KitchenAid no longer offers this attachment. It says it will also "skin" the fruit, like to make applesauce... maybe blueberry syrup? Now I'm talking myself into keeping an attachment for a machine that I bought 6-8 years ago or longer and only used once! I'm trying to de-clutter. I'm hopeless!!! 

Thanks again, Callie, and everyone who helped me out.  I appreciate it!


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Good deal! Glad you found out it's not so limited in scope.  During my research, I read where some women said they actually preferred that older style better than the new strainer attachments. 

I'd probably keep it myself (since it works on your mixer), but then I'm a vintage appliance junky, lol. I have an Oster Kitchen Center with every attachment known to man, as well as lots of spare parts should they die on me because I love it so much and have been using it since the 80s. I'd put it up against a Kitchenaid any day!

Good luck and glad if I was of any help.


----------

